

Anybody here know a good DNS service provider? - jamongkad

Hi guys do any of you know of a good DNS service provider? Aside from GoDaddy.com are there any alternatives? recommendations please thanks.<p><i>edit</i>
Whoops sorry I meant domain name registrar. 
======
mark-t
I got mine from Yahoo! Small Business a couple years ago when they had a
$3/year deal. I haven't seen anything like that recently. They seem to be a
good registrar; the only thing I've wanted to do that I wasn't allowed was
subdomain forwarding.

~~~
donna
yes, i use Yahoo that made it hassel free

------
piers
You mentioned GoDaddy, but do you mean provider or registrar? If the latter,
try OpenDNS - www.opendns.com (at least I think that's the address; I'm on my
phone so can only have one window open at a time)

~~~
bct
If the latter, I've been pretty happy with xname.org. Only complaint is that
you can't publish SRV records.

------
davidw
I use everydns.net - it's free.

If you mean registrar, I went through google. $10 gets you a .com, plus their
web apps for the domain you register, which is a pretty good deal.

------
dfranke
I'm not clear on whether you mean recursive DNS servers, a DNS registrar, or a
BIND host. Regardless: OpenDNS, Register4Less, and DynDNS's Custom DNS
service, respectively.

